# Anyway to tell if cottage cheese and egg beaters went bad?



## r0dxx (Sep 11, 2005)

Just curious because I was stuck in traffic for 15min and my a/c isnt working...Anyway to tell if they are still ok? Do they go bad fast?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Sep 11, 2005)

open up the cottage and smell it. You'll know if it's bad. As far as the egg beaters, I don't know.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2005)

Eat it, if its gross then its bad.  Thats what I would do.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 11, 2005)

15 minutes really isn't that long. Do they smell funky?  Good thing both cottage cheese and egg beaters are quick and easy to prepare.  Taste test if they pass the smell test.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Just curious because I was stuck in traffic for 15min and my a/c isnt working...Anyway to tell if they are still ok? Do they go bad fast?


If it was only 15 minutes stuck in traffic, and if they were only out of the fridge for about 1-2 hrs, then, as long as you put them back into the refridgerator as soon as you got home, then it should not be a problem.


----------



## Stu (Sep 12, 2005)

Eat them and if you get sick you know they were bad


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2005)

The expiration date.
It smells bad.


----------



## r0dxx (Sep 13, 2005)

Would you still get the same nutrition if it was a little bad? Or does protein value change? Just curious...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 13, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Would you still get the same nutrition if it was a little bad? Or does protein value change? Just curious...


The nutrition would still basically be the same.... unless it start to grow bacteria - in which case you might find the carbs would go down (cleaved and used by bacteria) and the protein content would probably go up (mmmm... organisms...)!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 15, 2005)

You can't mistake bad cottage cheese.  Sniff.  No dairy products go bad in fifteen minutes.  Especially true if not exposed to oxygen.  Think of potatoe salad at a picnic.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

If that cottage cheese went bad in 15 minutes, then it was already bad.  Use your sniffer my friend.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 15, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Just curious because I was stuck in traffic for 15min and my a/c isnt working...Anyway to tell if they are still ok? Do they go bad fast?



Bah they wont go bad.. beat them eggs like they stole something


----------

